
UX Patterns: When to Avoid Dropdown Lists - philk10
https://spin.atomicobject.com/2019/11/25/ux-patterns-when-to-avoid-dropdown-lists/#.XdvivLmGDu8.hackernews
======
nailer
If I can type it in, and the result isn't ambiguous, and the possible results
are limited, let me type it.

gov.uk did some research of this ages ago, and old people in particular don't
really get drop downs.
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CUkMCQR4TpY](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CUkMCQR4TpY)

